# ND Farms w/ Moonspots



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, as most of you know I am having to temporarily sell out of my Minis, but I plan on rebuilding my herd by next Spring (I was REALLY unhappy about having to sale them... especially the moonspotted ones that I had just gotten... but I am choosing to focus on the rebuild :thumb: ). So I have been trying to find as many farms as I can that produce alot of moonspots. I already know of a few, am on a few waiting lists, and have a few more waiting lists to subscribe too. If you know of any farms that produce moonspots please post it here so I can take a look! Thanks!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Old Mountain Farm seems to have a lot of moonspotted goats. . . .

Chelsey (Muddy Creek Goats) has quite a few. That's all I can think of for now. . . .


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I've got a few.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you both! I will be taking a look at those two farms here in a minute, and will add them to my file.

RunAround- You have some GORGEOUS girls! I LOVE Maxinne!! If you don't mind, I will add you to my list as well. :greengrin:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks! Maxinne is awesome. She has HUGE teats already so I can't wait to breed her. She also has moonspots all over. Even more when she is shaved.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have a moonspotted buck, but your so far!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh...i'm sorry you have to get rid of them. I would be devistated if they ALL had to go. Can't really offer any help....I guess I'll bump this up for ya.


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

We have Mini-Nubians with them though.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



SDK said:


> i have a moonspotted buck, but your so far!


Yes, that seems to be the problem.... some places I am going to see if I can have some transported, and then of course if I find anyone else purchasing from the same breeder that is coming closer to here I might do something like that as well. Right now I am just mainly coming up with ideas :thumb:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

I highly recommend Laurel Haven in SC. Tina has fantastic bloodlines, focusing on topnotch mammary and produces many moonspots. In fact, I have a moonspotted buck from her. And the family is terrific to work with. http://www.laurelhaven.net


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

mnspinner said:


> I highly recommend Laurel Haven in SC. Tina has fantastic bloodlines, focusing on topnotch mammary and produces many moonspots. In fact, I have a moonspotted buck from her. And the family is terrific to work with. http://www.laurelhaven.net


Thank you! I am actually already on her waiting list for a moonspotted kid. Tina just emailed me the other day to let me know that I was close to the top of the list :leap: I can't wait to see what they have this year! Do you have pics of your Buck you could post?


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Here's Laurel Haven Taiowa*S. Need to get a recent photo as he's 6 months now. Both parents and all 4 grandparents have milk stars.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW! He is absolutely GORGEOUS  :drool: !! I would LOVE to see the up-to-date pics when you get them! ray:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

That is a nice looking buck Lynn, if we were still raising Nigerians we had some nice looking Nigerians with Moon Spots here though but we sold them all a couple years ago though.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

What a gorgeous little buck!! I was looking at her website for moonspotted bucklings for next year. . . . so many breeders to choose from!!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Mnspinner: Which of the Laurel Haven does do you like best?? Who is your little buck's dam?? Just curious should I go with them for a buckling. . . . thanks!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Did you see Painted Warrior and DarkSideOfTheMoon? They are GORGEOUS!



capriola-nd said:


> Mnspinner: Which of the Laurel Haven does do you like best?? Who is your little buck's dam?? Just curious should I go with them for a buckling. . . . thanks!


mnspinner- correct me if I am wrong... but isn't your Buklings Dam Kush-Hara Hopi?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Hey There!
I was browsing through GS tonight and ran across this thread... LOL
First off let me thank Lynn of MoonSpinner for recommending my herd!  
I believe I can answer some of these questions for Lynn... yes her buckling's dam is Hopi. But I attribute those spots from the sire Rocky. And Warriors spots come from his sire Sharpie. I am fortunate enough to have two main herdsires that throw those beautiful moonspots to many of their offspring. And Sharpie throws many that at first are not visable, but within a month or two they just pop out. Magic is a good example, you could not see many spots just a few here and there on her black coloring but then presto they just started appearing. Here is a photo of her at just 3 months... and yes she does have horns as her buyer wanted them because she already had horned goats just in case you are wondering :shrug: 
Check her out...








So many of the kids listed as having moonspots but you don't really see them, they do have them!
And thanks so much for all the compliments about my kids!  
If you have any questions about upcoming kids that may have moonspots just ask I will be more than happy to answer them! :dance:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey Tina!! This is going to sound really bad... but I didn't know you were a member on TGS  

I think my Favorite of your Does is Warrior's Dam. She is GORGEOUS! I LOVE Buckskins with Moonspots, and Magic is VERY pretty! I can't wait to see what kids you get out of your next kidding! :leap: :dance: Now I am going to go give Hubby a swift kick in the pants to be sure he gets all by fencing done by next year! :GAAH: When does your kidding season start? (I am sure I saw that on your website, but my memory is shot :doh: ) And when will Warrior's Dam be due?


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Brandi - I can understand why you didn't know I was a member, I rarely find the time to browse forums. But I try to pop in once in a while just to let everyone know I am still here! LOL And this site is one of the first I come to in times of crisis with the goats. I have been fortunate enough not to have to use it that often, but it's great knowing good advice & good friends are here to help should I need them. :hug: 

I have to agree, Warpaint is a flashy doe sporting all those moonspots. She is due the week of Dec. 7th. and already has a nice udder coming in. She has some of the highest rear attachments in our herd. Very high and wide, with very nice long plump teats. I milk my does and she is a pleasure to milk. I really need to get some udder shots of this girl. The one on my site doesn't so her justice, she was lifting her leg inthat shot so it does show how nice her attachments are but that is about it. My goal: To get better udder pics of Warpaint. 
BTW, she is huge with kids. Much bigger than last season. I am guessing triplets, and with being bred to Rocky who throws the most moonsopts than any other herd sire here, these kids should be just covered with those spots. Can't wait to see these babies!!! :dance: 

I showed that pic of magic just to show that many have more spots than are first visable at birth... they just keep popping up brighter and brighter as they get older. Neat huh...


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

That happened here, pretty little black doeling, suddenly got some moonspots! There was some discussion of whether or not it was a copper deficiency, but since then I've decided they are "moonspots" (buck has em too).


----------

